# IBO Spring National - Pipestem, WV. Who's Going?!



## WVTrophyhunter (Apr 29, 2008)

I know that me and some of my buddies will be there!!!!


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm going with about 10 od my buddies!!!


Dewayne


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

I'll be there.


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

beastmodebiz said:


> Sounds like this will be a great shoot! Who all is going? Will there be a good amount of company and pro representation at this shoot?


If it's any thing like last years winter and spring nationals
(I know they're in different locations this year)
No there won't be


----------



## Archerycrazy (Aug 22, 2004)

Count me in.


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

Making plans to be there.


----------



## 3Darchr (Sep 9, 2006)

I will be their.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Myself and the IBO have been getting a lot inquiries about the shoot. All I can say is I hope a lot of shooters turn up as it is a great place to hold a shoot. I recommend staying at the lodge and if you are a golfer bring your clubs. I have a lot of targets to set and honestly I am nervous as I have never tried to take on a shoot this big. I hope to make new friends and get everyone's input on changes to make this shoot better next year.


----------



## oldglory (Jan 25, 2008)

SMA bunch will be there for sure!!!


----------



## heh (Oct 28, 2002)

I will be there. heh


----------



## beastmodebiz (Apr 9, 2012)

We have already booked a room at the lodge. We are very excited about this shoot...especially being only a few hours away! I have promoted this shoot to some other VA shooters in my area also. I know it will be a great time!


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

I wonder how much snow will be there?


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

What's the weather generally like in that area in April?


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

There will be two of us coming. Me and Jr (he knows who I mean). will be shooting MSR.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

outbackarcher said:


> Myself and the IBO have been getting a lot inquiries about the shoot. All I can say is I hope a lot of shooters turn up as it is a great place to hold a shoot. I recommend staying at the lodge and if you are a golfer bring your clubs. I have a lot of targets to set and honestly I am nervous as I have never tried to take on a shoot this big. I hope to make new friends and get everyone's input on changes to make this shoot better next year.


Is the IBO supplying you with all the targets you need? I hope


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

cenochs said:


> Is the IBO supplying you with all the targets you need? I hope



Of course IBO will be supplying him with all the targets he needs!!!


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Yes Rinehart will ship all the targets in a couple weeks in advance. Then the fun begins of carrying them. The weather should be good the and both golf courses will be open be that time of year. It may be a little cool in the mornings but that will be ok.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

We are going with about 4 to 6 people


----------



## ThomasBisbee (Dec 23, 2012)

Wish i was going. You may see a few pros like Jack Wallace and the shooters that can't stand indoors and want to shoot outside.


----------



## tank69kma (May 1, 2013)

Total newbie, considering this one!


----------



## Boonedocks (Jan 30, 2013)

I have never shot IBO. Just making sure I have this right. For Hunter class your arrows have to be screw in points. Is there a limit on bow speed? Or just that your arrows are at least 5gr per every lb of draw weight? Thanks


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

Boonedocks said:


> I have never shot IBO. Just making sure I have this right. For Hunter class your arrows have to be screw in points. Is there a limit on bow speed? Or just that your arrows are at least 5gr per every lb of draw weight? Thanks


No speed limit 
Every thing else is right


----------



## Boonedocks (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

Count me in.... I will do my best on helping "outback archer" out with setting the courses and clearing lanes, etc.

Also the kardboard Killa will be with me and Stiffler hopefully!!

Might even bring my golf sticks with me for some xtra fun. BOOGERKING!!!


----------



## archery3d247 (Mar 8, 2008)

Will be my first IBO. Look forward to it. Good Luck Larry, you guys will set it up good I'am sure. It is actual to close not to shoot it living in SW VA.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

archery3d247 said:


> Will be my first IBO. Look forward to it. Good Luck Larry, you guys will set it up good I'am sure. It is actual to close not to shoot it living in SW VA.


I will try to give you a good one to enjoy. I'm meeting with the IBO this morning to go over the range setups with them.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

outbackarcher said:


> Yes Rinehart will ship all the targets in a couple weeks in advance. Then the fun begins of carrying them. The weather should be good the and both golf courses will be open be that time of year. It may be a little cool in the mornings but that will be ok.


Any campgrounds close?


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

There is a nice campground on site. Full hook ups available and a bathhouse. It's a nice place.


----------



## Wwwvarchery (Apr 23, 2013)

It's so close, I have to go, don't get too many shoots this close. I hope the weather is good!


----------

